
Hide-My-Windows Laser Tripwire - SonicSoul
https://www.tindie.com/products/dekuNukem/daytripper-hide-my-windows-laser-tripwire/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20920670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20920670)

